# Literary Maneuvers Apr 2019: Prompt Voting



## bdcharles (Mar 26, 2019)

Choose one. I've taken comments on board and am leaving the results visible.


----------



## velo (Mar 29, 2019)

Hmmmm....I wonder which one will win.....


----------

